# For those tempted to believe "truth in advertising"



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 18, 2006)

*For those tempted to believe \"truth in advertising\"*

For those three years from now, who, searching for information about  Westminster Seminary California who have not yet actually read what we say about ourselves or haven't visited the campus or haven't picked up the phone or haven't watched any of the (by now) 2 or 3 videos (probably available on the website in 3-D!) and who stumble upon this brilliant expose by Parnell McCarter what follows is a caveat. It might appear that I'm part of the conspiracy, but it's not true I tell you, it's not true. There isn't a conspiracy, well, not much of one really. We've tried to get up a conspiracy, but we're not very good at it. We'll keep trying.
---

Okay: here comes the conspiratorial message:

I've argued with Parnell many times but to no avail. I only write this post for those who are not familiar with him. 

To set the record straight, we subscribe the same version of the confession held by most American Presbyterians, including the version subscribed by those notorious liberals the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. 

We subscribe it, _ex animo_ lit. "from the soul," or as Bob Godfrey says, "breathlessly." 

It's true that we tolerate a variety of interpretations of the days of creation. We've always been very open about that. If Parnell thinks he's blowing the lid off some scandal, he's too late!

We published our views in our _Testimony to Our Time_. For the sake of keeping the conspiracy alive, however, please don't tell anyone about this Testimony. We don't want anyone to know that we think there are different ways of reading Genesis 1-2 and still affirming it as the inspired, inerrant Word of God.

In our 25+ years we have had faculty who held the 6/24 view and the Framework view and an "analogical view" (that notorious liberal Bob Godfrey and that other liberal Scott Clark!). In this we are following the tradition of that other liberal J. Gresham Machen, who wrote a book called _Christianity and Liberalism_! We're also following in the footsteps of those liberals at Old Princeton and Old Westminster.

Wow, the conspiracy goes back farther than even I realized! I always knew there was something a little suspicious about Godfrey and Horton and that Hywel Jones, well, he _says_ he worked with Martyn Lloyd-Jones but who really knows after all the Doctor is glorified and isn't here to say is he?

You know, as I think about it, maybe the conspiracy is more clever than I thought. I think Parnell is a part of it. This business of naming names and the like, well, that's a classic tactic of the spy. It's a way of throwing off suspicion. It makes him _look_ as if he really believes in 6/24 creation and subscribes an unmodified version of the WCF, but how do we know it's _really_ true? Yes, he can show us documents, but how do we know they weren't forged? You know that conspirators can be really sneaky? He can get a presbytery to vouch for him perhaps, but how do we know it’s a _real_ presbytery and not just a bunch crypto-liberal co-conspirators? How do we know that Parnell even exists? I think he's a hologram, part of a plot of a world-wide network to get us all to worship the Great Pumpkin. Yes! That's what it is, the Great Pumpkin conspiracy, and this is the opening salvo in their march to power. 

Don't be fooled friends. The Great Pumpkin is sneaky and devious. He'll take your soul and sell it to the highest bidder.

Okay, well, don't say you weren't warned.

Back to my bunker now. They're not going to get me and my family. We're ready for them.

rsc (not my real initials - my identity is hidden for the sake of national security - you understand don't you? They're watching. They're everywhere. Oh no, someone's knocking at the door. It's one of them! I'm not waiting to see who it is. I'll just blast them with my ray gun because I KNOW who and what they are without ever seeing, because.....

[Edited on 10-19-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually Mr. McCarter spent most of his time in his article critiquing the views of the the Seminary with respect to the civil magistrate, and very little on the days of creation. Do you think that the predominate 2 kingdom view is consistent with the "Revised" WCF or the original. (I know that Dr. Bahnsen and Dr. Francis Nigel Lee believe(d) that either version is death to the two kingdom view)

CT

[Edited on 10-18-2006 by ChristianTrader]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe this could be a healthy discussion between Rev. Clark and Mr. McCarther. Let's forego further snarkiness and further "attack" and just have discussion. It can be done by both parties.

Rev. Clark, I do know of ppl that believe that anything other than 6/24 to be unscriptural (I'm one of them) and thus find it bothersome to see those other views taught in the seminary.

On the WCF issue, I am still studying it...so I cannot speak for it's intricities.

Mr. McCarther, are you FPC or OPC? Your answer will set the basis for whether or not I ask my next question.

[Edited on 10-18-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Philip A (Oct 18, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much Dr. Clark. I took one look at the front page of his website and immeidately thought "crank". A quick skim of his "expose" confirmed it beyond a doubt.

The kind of person who would be persuaded by that kind of writing wouldn't even be able to make WSCal entrance requirements.

Quest for Illegitimate Religious Certainty, anyone?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow. You just motivated me to check out the link, Philip.


----------

